
Fecal aerosolization may transmit SARS-CoV-2 via plumbing&pipes many floors away - bookofjoe
https://fortune.com/2020/08/26/coronavirus-covid-toilet-fecal-aerosol-plume-vacant-apartment-spread/
======
bookofjoe
>Aerosol transmission of SARS-CoV-2? Evidence, prevention and control

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016041202...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160412020319942?via%3Dihub)

